# LotN's Kabal of the Sundered Souls



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My first real project is underway, a Dark Eldar Kabal with it's attending allies in some Scourge flights, an allied Wych Cult and some Mandrakes. Now at the minute only four models are actually painted, and they are just examples of the paint schemes I will be using for the units they exemplify. More will be forthcoming once they are finished, but progress is slow since I am learning to paint them from my grandfather, who runs a model business and paints them professionally, and so it's taking longer than it normally would as it's also a learning process.

Here are the examples,










The first Scourge, a member of the Deathshrikes which is the group that will carry the Splinter Cannons. Green and gold are the colours for this unit along with brown bat wings with a cream trim along the wings. The mask doesn't feature any markedly different colours for the eyes as I think it looks better, a more dead-eyed gaze.










The second Scourge, this one is a member of the Carrionmakers who will carry the Heat Lances as this Scourge does. Metallic ice blue and silver are the colours for this unit, and the remainder of the Kabal, as this group is more closely affiliated to the Kabal. This one has the wings of an eagle, and the others will all feature different styles of bird wings such as raven, hawk, eagle, etc.










The Mandrake, this one has been done quite differently with tanned skin tones rather than pure black. This unit is actually nearly finished, and once all five are done i'll have another picture with them all together. The tattoo markings however have been left undone as it's damn difficult to actually paint the engraved markings, so rather than that my grandfather has just painted some markings of his own on them and in a brighter colour to draw attention away from the markings, which he's given a slight wash.










And finally the first Wych of the Cult of the Broken Mirror. Now with this one we have gone for a camo-pattern armour, a mix of dark blue and silver all across the armour with a gold trim around the mask and a red eye. On the bare-headed Wyches i'm thinking the obvious pale skin but with bright red or purple hair as a contrast to the darker patterns on the armour. The Hydra gauntlets are steel and some modelling sand has been lightly applied to the boots to create a dust effect, the dirt of the arena if you will.


More models will come soon, the Archon and a group of four Kabalite Warriors. With the Warriors we've gone with a metallic ice blue with silver edges and bright yellow eyes, a darker metallic colour for the guns, tanned leather for the skin tabards and bone for the bone spikes and skulls, and pure yellow for the models that have hair tassels on their helmets. However to make the metallic blue stand out more a coat of much darker blue, Vallejo Prussian Blue in fact, will be added to the back of the legs to reflect the skintight suit while the light blue is the actual armour. The Archon will be much the same, armour-wise, but his cloak will be a deep red, almost maroon to reflect his status, and his Huskblade will feature a bone-coloured blade with a dark metallic guard, and the flames on his soul-trap will probably be the same green/yellow of the Mandrakes. Images of them once their done.

If you want to know what colour the blue Scourge and Kabalite warriors use as their primary, it's Enchanted Blue from Coat D'Arms.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And my first Warriors are finished. This is the colour scheme that the majority of my army, which contains 30 Warriors, 1 Archon, 3 Raiders, 2 Ravagers and 1 Razorwing; all of which will have the same colour scheme as part of the same Kabal. The Shattered Souls Kabal.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And finally here is the first squad of the Kabal of Shattered Souls. Keldraeth's Soulbreakers.



















Very pleased with how these guys have turned out. Their colour scheme will form the basis for my entire Kabal force. All the Kabalite Warriors, Raiders, Ravagers, the Razorwing Jetfighter, and the Archon will be painted in the same colour patterns as them though with improvisations where necessary. One Scourge squad will have similar colouring as well, but the second one will not. The Incubi will also be painted differently, in the standard Codex form of black/white/green/purple, as I like the Incubi that way.

Will have images of the Scourge squad, the Deathshrikes, soon along with the Archon of the Kabal whose name I have not yet come up with.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good. The bases contrast nicely with the blue armour, making for a striking looking force.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Another update. The first of my Scourge squads is finally finished. This squad is titled the Deathshrikes and carry two Splinter Cannons, so their use in-game will be as a mobile infantry decimator.




























I can't remember the exact colours used for these guys but the process was quite simple. A brighter green on the front of their armour while the skinsuit underneath was made a darker green to reflect that it isn't armour. The guns were done in black and silver with silver drybrushing and a sepia wash. The three bat wings used shades of brown/brown-red and cream for the spine trims and the claw-hooks. The purple winged Scourge was drybrushed using a bright violet that was later brought out with the matte varnish. The final Scourge was designed with sparrow wings. Their masks were done with vallejo gold and given a wash to get the eye effect. The armour was matte and gloss varnished to give their Ghostplate armour a shiny look, while their guns and wings were just matte varnished.

Really pleased with how these guys turned out. Currently I am working on a Venom while my grandfather does the Archon, he has some great ideas for him, and once they are done I will move onto the Incubi which will be done in the normal black and white, though that is only the plan and plans can change.


LotN


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look pretty smart. I like the olour scheme. The base colour looks pretty bright though and could maybe do with a wash to dull them down a bit.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving those Sourges :good:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The color contrasts in these models is awesome - You don't see that very often, so very nice work!

The coats look a bit thick though, in particular on the Mandrake and Wych. Some of the details disappear due to this, which is a shame. Might I recommend that you try thinning down the paints a bit?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally have an update for the Kabal. It's taken some time due to scheduling interfering with painting time and problems with the camera set used for the images.

And at last here are the Archon and his Incubi bodyguard.



















Very pleased with these guys. The Archon has the same paint style as the Kabal though with gold in place of silver for the trim and highlights, the fur mantle was painted in the style of a polar bear's fur, and the cape was done a spartan red and given a gloss varnish to make it look like a shimmering veil, some kind of eldritch fabric.

The Incubi have a tyran purple capes and silk attachments, a coal black armour and their masks are a bone white with a dark wash to make the eyes stand out. I can't really remember what paints were used on them but I am very happy with how they've turned out, five more still need to be painted and I think they'll all look great together.


LotN


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Love the scheme, and love the variety with those scourges (wing-y ones?)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The models look pretty decent, but the glare from the light is making it hard to really get a good look at them. I'd recommend diffusing it with something like some sheer white cloth, or perhaps experimenting with different kinds of paper (printer, wax, tissue) as I've heard of people using something like that to diffuse light when filming on the cheap.

That or play with how you aim the light at the miniatures.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> And finally here is the first squad of the Kabal of Shattered Souls. Keldraeth's Soulbreakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually use a scheme VERY similar to this for my Dark Eldar.

I base with Black, then coat with (what was) Boltgun Metal, then dry brush with (what was) Chainmail silver, then highlight with (what was) Mithril silver. 4 coats of (what was) Asurman Blue ink, and we're on.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Love the lighter than usual paint scheme, it looks badass!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I need to read the title slower. At first I thought it said Sun dried Souls. Anyway the models look really nice it is interesting to see DE in a lighter color scheme.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The first vehicle is finished, the Venom that carries the Archon and his Incubi guard into battle.



















Same colour scheme as the Kabal, silver edging and front prow, and the colour scheme for the Cult of the Broken Mirror used on the pilot and the two Wych ride-alongs. Quite pleased with this one, and it gives a look at the colour schemes and layout for the Raiders and Ravagers. Larger basing to make the Venom easier to carrier and to add detail to the figure.


LotN


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like that blue mate, works well with the silver and is a nice change from the usual DE schemes. Nice work :victory:

On the second pic I can see about 4 or 5 little areas that could use a touch up along the silver edging - quick to sort out and will make it look even better.


----------

